# Still symptomatic!



## mjc88 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ive been experiencing thyroid symptoms for months (hairloss, eyebrow hairloss-exceptional amount, fatigue, anxiety), but have normal ranges (except borderline-very low t3), and was put on 1/2 grain of nature throid 2 weeks ago..Still experiencing the hairloss/eyebrow loss and was wondering is it the wrong dosage or does it just take time to adjust to new medication. Im also on adrenal b complex and adrenal stress end for adrenal problems (estradiol-.7,Range .5-2.2..Progesterone-13,Range 12-100..Testosterone-66, Range 44-148...DHEAS-4.5,Range 2-23..Cortisol-2.4, Range 3.7-9.5)

Is it possible I'm on the wrong medication? HAs anyone had similar problems and had them corrected? 
Im a very physically fit 20 year old male, and these problems have effected me greatly.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mjc88 said:


> Ive been experiencing thyroid symptoms for months (hairloss, eyebrow hairloss-exceptional amount, fatigue, anxiety), but have normal ranges (except borderline-very low t3), and was put on 1/2 grain of nature throid 2 weeks ago..Still experiencing the hairloss/eyebrow loss and was wondering is it the wrong dosage or does it just take time to adjust to new medication. Im also on adrenal b complex and adrenal stress end for adrenal problems (estradiol-.7,Range .5-2.2..Progesterone-13,Range 12-100..Testosterone-66, Range 44-148...DHEAS-4.5,Range 2-23..Cortisol-2.4, Range 3.7-9.5)
> 
> Is it possible I'm on the wrong medication? HAs anyone had similar problems and had them corrected?
> Im a very physically fit 20 year old male, and these problems have effected me greatly.


Hi there!! It does take time for the Naturethroid to kick in. The usual protocul is to lab every 6 to 8 weeks and the doctor then titrates your replacement med as needed by small increments.

Unfortunately there is no quick way to do this. I know you don't feel well and I am sorry for that. But you lucked out. Your doctor has you on the appropriate starting dose. And................when did you doctor tell you to come in for labs so that your med can be adjusted (usually upward?)

It does a number on us; that is for sure. I know "all" of us here can empathize with how discouraged you are feeling right now.

Have you had antibodies' tests?


----------

